# new 13 weeks old chickens



## packard82uk (Oct 16, 2012)

is it safe for my 13 weeks old chickens to be put outside with my fully grown chickens 
i have 6 outside 18 months old


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

I would think so. You might try and putting them together at night when everyone is to sleepy to care/fight. Watch them for a few days to make sure that they are getting along fine.


----------

